# the worse feeling...



## TaylorsMummyx

my dd has free hot meals at school. she loves them. She started school 2 weeks ago.

Anyway, yesterday she told me that when she chooses her meal, she picks up pink milk [strawberry milk] and they tell her she cant have it and go and get her purse. 

I sat and cried. It made me feel so awful, i dont want my baby girl to feel sad. :cry: so today iv gone and got her a purse and going to put money in it so she can have her pink milk.

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tina_h75

thats unfair, can't they save the pink milk and other stuff like that just for tuck shop at break times? My daughter has free school meals and everything on show is what they can have.


----------



## Jem_x3

Oh bless her little heart. Don't feel bad hun, she can have her milk now. I'd cry too! They shouldn't have it out if they can't have it without paying :nope: So mean. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## isil

what on earth?! So they have food that children who pay for school meals can have, and children who don't pay can't have it? Aren't school meals a flat rate at primary school?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Aww things like that always make my heart ache for them. 
Bless Hun don't feel bad xxx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i no i could cry now thinking about it lol.

its 2.20 a meal and them milk ontop of the price. 

she supposed to have free milk in the day that i signed for but i dont think they have, its a shame cause the school is so nice too. but its full of posh mums lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

isil said:


> what on earth?! So they have food that children who pay for school meals can have, and children who don't pay can't have it? Aren't school meals a flat rate at primary school?

At James school thr have lunches that are covered by dinner money, and I'd presume the free school meals but they also have a tuck shop thing where they have to pay for. I wonder if the pink milk is a tuck shop type item? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Awwww hun, thats proper upset me, it would made me cry too if it were my daughter- as others have said i dont understand why she couldnt have it as surely dinner money is set at a flat rate- what ever is on offer is available to all children whether they get free school meals or not? Isn't that discriminating if not? xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

TaylorsMummyx said:


> i no i could cry now thinking about it lol.
> 
> its 2.20 a meal and them milk ontop of the price.
> 
> she supposed to have free milk in the day that i signed for but i dont think they have, its a shame cause the school is so nice too. but its full of posh mums lol

Find out about the milk Hun cos key stage one definately get free milk. She should have it if you've said yes x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i wasnt aware of a tuck shop, im going to ask on monday.

i would love to be a fly on the wall to make sure there nice to my princess haha,


----------



## lucy_x

isil said:


> what on earth?! So they have food that children who pay for school meals can have, and children who don't pay can't have it? Aren't school meals a flat rate at primary school?

This, I would be going APE SHIT at the school to be honest. Its completely unfair to put a divide between the children like that, Really really mean. :(

As far as im concerned they should be allowed anything they can see thats out, regardless of free school meals or not!

Also i thought tuck shops had been stopped?! - they were in our area anyway lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

At James school they can only buy toast, fruit and milk. Not the worlds most exciting tuck shop :haha:


----------



## Bex84

She should get free milk. Every child is entitled to the free milk at school until 5th birthday in uk so she should get that (i taught reception and yr 1 the children in my class got it at snack time then they all had water at lunch) poor little love they shouldent have it out if they cant all have it. Maybe check with her teacher about when she gets her free milk and ask about policy at lunchtime. I know children i had in my class on free school lunches got same as those who paid


----------



## LoraLoo

Ours doesnt even have a tuck shop and tbh i prefer it that way cos id hate to feel that some children would feel left out or upset if their parents couldnt afford that bit extra xx


----------



## Dizzy321

aww that would really upset me too...its funny what pulls on your heart strings when your a mum :(

When I asked my son what he had for lunch one day at school he said ''so and so (cant remember what) but I didnt want that but had to have it because I accidently touched it when I pointed to something else'' It almost made me cry for him :( I think is mean they made him have it cause he touched it by accident!


----------



## Emma11511

I'd call and complain. Tell them your daughter was really upset and you want to know what they're going to do about it. :flow:


----------



## FlowerFairy

LoraLoo said:


> Ours doesnt even have a tuck shop and tbh i prefer it that way cos id hate to feel that some children would feel left out or upset if their parents couldnt afford that bit extra xx

Yeah. I always send James with 15p for a slice of toast cos I'd hate him to be the only one not spending ! However I found out he's been spending his 15p on penny sweets at the local shop on his way home :haha: x


----------



## LoraLoo

FlowerFairy said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Ours doesnt even have a tuck shop and tbh i prefer it that way cos id hate to feel that some children would feel left out or upset if their parents couldnt afford that bit extra xx
> 
> Yeah. I always send James with 15p for a slice of toast cos I'd hate him to be the only one not spending ! However I found out he's been spending his 15p on penny sweets at the local shop on his way home :haha: xClick to expand...

lol! :haha: x


----------



## Jem_x3

paula85 said:


> aww that would really upset me too...its funny what pulls on your heart strings when your a mum :(
> 
> When I asked my son what he had for lunch one day at school he said ''so and so (cant remember what) but I didnt want that but had to have it because I accidently touched it when I pointed to something else'' It almost made me cry for him :( I think is mean they made him have it cause he touched it by accident!

Oh no bless him! This thread has got my emotions going :rofl: I just hate the thought of any child being so sad over something so trivial. Big meanies at school :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

Jem_x3 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> aww that would really upset me too...its funny what pulls on your heart strings when your a mum :(
> 
> When I asked my son what he had for lunch one day at school he said ''so and so (cant remember what) but I didnt want that but had to have it because I accidently touched it when I pointed to something else'' It almost made me cry for him :( I think is mean they made him have it cause he touched it by accident!
> 
> Oh no bless him! This thread has got my emotions going :rofl: I just hate the thought of any child being so sad over something so trivial. Big meanies at school :haha:Click to expand...

Me too :cry: you really feel everything for them dont you x


----------



## katy1310

aww, reading this has made me feel so sad for her, bless the little lamb :( That's so mean of them, they shouldn't put the pink milk out if it's not included in the free meals. x


----------



## MummyGooch

That would really upset me too :(

DS's school has a flat weekly rate for school dinners and no tuck shop. My son also gets free school meals atm, (though I did used to pay for them before his father and I split).
I would be fuming if the school told my DS he couldn't have something on display because he doesn't pay for his meals, ESPECIALLY as any child on this free meal scheme actually gets the school MORE funding from the government than other children.

Our school actively encourages parents to try and attempt to get the funding for this very reason


----------



## Tegans Mama

This would piss me off. It's unfair that she can't have something because she's on free meals, but good on you for giving her the money hun. At least she can have it now x


----------



## cupcakekate

Aw this has made me so sad!!! Poor little miss! Can't believe the school would have different things for different kids! Terrible- you should defo say something hun but good on you for giving her her own little purse. It's reading things like this that make me dread Belle going to school and she's not even 2 yet! 

xxxxx


----------



## sophxx

It must have made her feel really sad. They shouldn't put it out if it's not inculded I personally don't think flavoured milk should be included at our school the kids who were on free school meals were given water like everyone else in primary school and then at high school they had to gave water while everyone else could buy a drink. X


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

so im going to reception to speak to them today, what should i say lol


----------



## isil

Did you talk to them? what happened?


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

yeah its true, she has to pay 40p for a glass of chocolate or pink milk x


----------



## pinkycat

im so emotional today just shed a little tear over your lo
:'(
have i got it right the kids who's parents pay can have it with their lunch & the free school meal kids can't?? or do they all have to pay an extra 40p? x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

we have to pay an extra 40p for it x


----------



## Eleanor ace

That seems so unfair! I can understand that they can't afford to give the pink milk away, but then they shouldn't put it out. Or only have it out once a week/fortnight so that its easier for low income parents to afford.


----------



## sophxx

It's a shame you have to pay and I do think they should maybe only have it out a fee times a week. But I don't think you should get it free as pink milk is a treat there's no need for them to have it so if your on a low income and can't afford it its just one of those tough things other children shouldn't have to miss out if there parents can afford it.x


----------



## Lauraxamy

That does seem really unfair, they shouldn't put pink milk out if it's only for the pupils who pay they must know others will pick it up if it's out. Bless you both though, at least she gets to have it today :hugs:


----------



## verona

I had a similar thing happen with my lo at school. They give the kids juice with there lunch if you pay the 50p a week for it. I completely forgot and the refused to give joel a glass of juice for the sake of 10p that i wouldve paid when i picked him up. Poor bugger was so upset over it! Xx


----------



## Tiff

I'm not familiar with it over there, but is regular milk included with her free hot meals? 

It would make sense to me that strawberry milk and chocolate milk aren't free as they aren't as healthy and nutritious as regular milk. :shrug: Unfortunately it also makes sense that they put it out if its a paid item because kids LOVE it and of course are going to want it. :roll: Therefore Moms and Dads shelling out even more money. :nope:


----------



## sophxx

In the uk children under 5 get free milk at morning break. Low income famines and families on benifits qualify for free school meals tge children get drinks which are usually wAter squash and done schools here offer normal milk if there's any left. X


----------



## isil

sophxx said:


> It's a shame you have to pay and I do think they should maybe only have it out a fee times a week. But I don't think you should get it free as pink milk is a treat there's no need for them to have it so *if your on a low income and can't afford it its just one of those tough things other children shouldn't have to miss out if there parents can afford it*.x

I don't think school should be about what your parents can afford. There is enough of that as they get older. School is a great leveler where people from all economic backgrounds are seen as equal and as having the same potential.


----------



## sophxx

Butsurely they hVe to learn at some point. Why should children who's parents can afford for them to have that drink not have it if they want just cos some parents can't? It's just a part of life. It's like saying a child can't wear expenisve clothes or have a expensive party cos another can't. Life's tough and if your parents hvent got the money and need help from the government unfortunately you don't get to have the sane things or opertunites that child who's parents aren't struggling for money do. Why should they miss out as to not upset another child? I don't think the governments should pay for them to have flavoured milk as it's a luxury. Thats just my opinion. If they op has a problem maybe take it up with the head or the govuners of the school


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i didnt say i had a problem? my daughter now gets 40p a day for milk! im just saying it upset me that my daughter was upset, like it would any normal parent. nothing to do with price ect. she has lovely things ect, we get free meals because of low income BUT doesnt mean she goes without, we went disneyland in feb, my partner works his arse off.


----------



## sophxx

No need to be touchy your jumping to convulsions did I say you said you want happy no? Did I say your daughter doesn't have nice things? No I used clothes as a example all i said was children who's parents can't afford it shouldnt IMO get it free but that shouldn't mean children who's parents can afford it should miss out just Cos some children are upset as that's life. No need to be so touchy I never said anything about you financial situation as it's nothing to do with me you posted a thread I gave my opinion just because i said in sorry your daughter was upset but then commented on the bigger picture.


----------



## Tiff

I was commenting on the bigger picture as well. :flower:

I believe that regular milk should be available for all kids regardless of income. This is just ME personally, but we view chocolate or strawberry milk as a treat not a necessity. :shrug: So it makes sense to me that its out there to be paid for. Its no different to me than the aisles in the supermarkets chock full of sweets and candy... they put it out because they know kids will want it and parents will buy it.

Its not a reflection at all on anyone - in fact I think its lovely that you make sure your girl has the treat she wants. :cloud9: I do the same with Claire. :hugs:


----------



## Pearls18

Tbh I don't even see why they are providing "pink" and chocolate milk to the children, it's just added sugar to an otherwise healthy drink....I understand your upset and am glad you have rectified the situation for yourselves, I have to say I'd be a mean mummy and tell Elliot he couldn't have it even though we wouldn't get free school meals lol, bless him hope he understands when he's older lol, but that's through my parental choice, the school shouldn't decide what children can have on a basis of income IMO.


----------



## bbyno1

Aww bless her. She can ger her pink milk now:)
I remember being at school myself,getting the free school meals and whatever was out i was able to get on my card.I think thats only fair.


----------



## Tasha

They should of told you about an additional charge for pink milk so you knew to send so the didn't get upset. It's weird because most schools have a uniform and that iS in part to stop bullying yet things like this set children apart in an obvious way. Weird.

I don't think children as young as four should be finding out life is tough tbh, they have years to discover that.

Oh and the free milk thing depends on area. Here under fives pay a reduced rate compared to the over fives x


----------



## Fascination

That's such a sad story! I can't believe the school would be mean enough to display food/drinks that some children aren't allowed to have, particularly things like strawberry and chocolate milk because they're bound to be popular! Bless them.

I assumed I'd just go back to hairdressing when my daughter starts school but when I read things like this, it makes me want to tell them they can't have her and stay home with her forever in case anybody makes her feel sad! I get really upset thinking about it and she's only 1! X


----------



## Wriggley

Tasha said:


> *They should of told you about an additional charge for pink milk so you knew to send so the didn't get upset. It's weird because most schools have a uniform and that iS in part to stop bullying yet things like this set children apart in an obvious way. Weird.
> *
> I don't think children as young as four should be finding out life is tough tbh, they have years to discover that.
> 
> Oh and the free milk thing depends on area. Here under fives pay a reduced rate compared to the over fives x

THIS! 

bless her heart :(


----------



## princessellie

Aww poor little girlie, this amongst other things is why I homeschool :lol:


----------



## michyk84

I don't get why pink milk is there regardless of who it's for & if paid or not I thought schools were cracking down & making things healthier pink milk is not needed & in grand scheme isn't overly healthy
we used to get free milk & school meals but I actually gave it up cos I wasn't impressed with the rubbish my daughter was eating so she now packed lunches


----------



## Lellow

I dont agree with class wars, sotospeak, starting at such a young age...but anyway.

Maybe pink and chocolate milk are there to encourage those children who wouldnt ordinarily drink regular milk to drink it...even tho sugary flavour has been added, your still getting the calcium from it.

Pink milks so Charlie and Lola.

Glad she gets her milk now tho, OP.


----------



## Twister

How sad:( glad she can have her pink milk now though. Lellow has a good point about flavoured milk being there to encourage kids who may not like regular milk to drink it. I was one of those kids that wouldn't drink milk and even now I will only drink it if its chocolate flavoured:blush:

But they should have told you that there would be some things out that would require an extra charge so you could plan accordingly.


----------



## Pearls18

Then I think that should be the parent's decision to send the child to school with milk alternatives, not the school's personally, in our house it's milk or water and I wouldn't want Elliot to have the choice so at least if he has to pay for it I can control that more but I don't think it should be on offer at all. It's not the school's problem to have to adhere to children's different tastes, they should supply the basics and if that isn't enough the parents should do what it is they want to do whether that's packing pink milk or whatever. But this is a separate issue so I won't carry on!


----------



## lhancock90

I'm glad shes getting it now hun.
Can totally understand your upset, it really looks like theres a divide and thats unfair!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

tbh id rather her have any milk then water, if it helps her grow, shes a tiny dot lol


----------



## tu123

Whether or not the milk should be there or not it is terrible that some display foods have to be paid for separately. It makes kids stand out. Primary school kids do not need to "learn" a lesson about financial issues.


----------



## TennisGal

Agree with the posters who have said irrespective of whether or not the flavoured milks should be offered...they should be offered to everyone, or not at all. I fully agree that primary school is not a place to be learning that life can be tough and should not be encouraging any kind of divide.

Glad she's got her pink milk now :hugs:


----------



## Twister

Whether the school should offer flavoured milk or not is a completely different issue though. If they are going to offer 'extras' which require payment whether a child is on free school meals or not, the school should at least let parents know which items come under 'the free school meals umbrella' an which ones don't to avoid situations like this happening.


----------



## lucy_x

sophxx said:


> It's just a part of life. It's like saying a *child can't wear expenisve clothes* or have a expensive party cos another can't.

im pretty sure the majority of schools have a uniform policy which would prevent bullying etc happening from lack of expensive clothes :shrug:, maybe iv just been out of school to long to see nobody does this anymore :lol:

other than that, I wouldn't worry too much about milk consumption, you would be better off eating egg shells for calcium rather than drinking pasteurized milk as the process makes 50% of milk calcium unusable to the human body - so on that note, quite frankly im not sure any flavored milk should be offered regardless of income because its not really necessary IMO :flower:

However OP, Im glad you got something arranged for your daughter, atleast now she wont be upset because she cant have it :)


----------



## Gemie

princessellie said:


> Aww poor little girlie, this amongst other things is why I homeschool :lol:

It's also another reason why we've chosen to home educate :nope:

My heart broke reading this xx


----------



## Jaysmummy

I can't believe they expect 4 year olds to have purses with money in! It should be included in the price you pay weekly, whether you pay for school meals or get free ones, each child pays the same price for their hot dinners.

Poor little girl :nope:

My DD came home crying the other day saying she had no one to play with except one girl. I asked who she wanted to play with and made sure she asked her before school if she could play with her that day coz I felt so bad

xx


----------



## Fliss

I'm of the opinion that chocolate and strawberry milk shouldn't be available as it's bloody unhealthy and NO child will pick regular milk over flavoured... but I'm in the minority - and I can certainly understand why you were upset so I'm glad its sorted out now :hugs:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

taylor would pick normal milk, she loves normal milk.


----------



## Tiff

Confuzzled! :lol: :blush: Sorry!

So if she would go for the normal milk anyways, then what is this thread about? I thought it was because she couldn't have the strawberry milk? Again, I could be missing something but it seems to me that she's not picking the normal milk, she's going for the strawberry and wanting the strawberry so much that you are now paying for it every day.

Nothing wrong in that you are paying it for her! Hope that made sense. :flower:


----------



## Lellow

Maybe all her friends get the pink milk...

I was confused too when OP said she would actually pick normal milk :wacko:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

they dont have normal milk for lunch, you buy pink or chocolate x


----------



## Tiff

They don't offer normal milk? :wacko: So its either free water, or pay for strawberry or chocolate milk?

There isn't one school over here that doesn't have regular milk as an option for any meal at school :wacko:


----------



## Pearls18

TaylorsMummyx said:


> they dont have normal milk for lunch, you buy pink or chocolate x

I find that very hard to believe but it was true I'd be making a complaint, that isn't on at all.


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

they may offer normal milk, but you have to pay, but thats not the point, shes 4 years old ffs


----------



## Pearls18

TaylorsMummyx said:


> they may offer normal milk, but you have to pay, but thats not the point, shes 4 years old ffs

Exactly, she's 4 years old, the school need to be helping children make healthy choices because they don't understand.


----------



## Tiff

TaylorsMummyx said:


> she supposed to have free milk in the day that i signed for but i dont think they have, its a shame cause the school is so nice too. but its full of posh mums lol




TaylorsMummyx said:


> they may offer normal milk, but you have to pay, but thats not the point, shes 4 years old ffs


I agree about her only being 4! :flower:

Although I'm still confused. So you signed for her to have free pink/chocolate or regular milk?


----------



## michyk84

here free milk is for snack time (where at reception age which 4 years would be) they also offer some fruit too it's only water with school dinners regardless of parents paying or the council paying under free school meals scheme I would have gone mad over pink/chocolate being there it's not a healthy option


----------



## Tasha

Here the children have subsidised milk under the age of five (you pay £3 a term or £10.50 over five years old), they have this at snack time or can bring a bottle of water/juice with them. At lunch time there is no milk but water or parents can pay an extra 25p a day (they dont send it with the child they pay it alongside the dinner money either weekly or half term) for fresh apple or orange juice.


----------



## Twister

When I was in infant school, a long time ago now so I have no idea how I can remember this, I remember having a little purse with a shoulder strap and my mum giving me money for orange juice or blackcurrant at lunch time. The dinner ladies came round all the tables in the lunch hall collected the money and then poured the drinks.


----------



## CRWx

My heartbroke for her, bless her!

Glad she can have her pink milk now xxx


----------



## karlilay

Just read this, and i am gutted for you LO. Bless her. Im so glad you have the 40p for her special drink a day.

And as it goes, i would be MEGA CHUFFED if Madi drank pink milk, chocolate milk, or any sort of milk for that matter. She likes water and blackcurrant... and thats it!


----------



## JASMAK

We have to pay for hot lunches here and it is expensive. I am sure there are kids that don't get it, and that makes me very sad as I was poor growing up and it would have been very hard to see kids eat good food while I ate...whatever, so, this post made me feel for her. Glad she gets her pink milk now. :)


----------

